# LFTB 4-24



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> You brought a bow to a gun fight?


Indeed. Only one gobble on the roost. Jeff called it in from a few hundred yards away. 3 putts, gone. Told that account earlier. FFWD to 9ish. Hens in the field. On a move. Longbeard behind. Moving away. Jeff called. It gobbled. Moving farther away. Calling back and forth. Finally it started getting closer. It coming. Through the woods. Jeff turns his chair around and faces behind, in the direction of approach. Yelp. Gobble. Yelp. Gobble. 30 minutes at least. Getting closer. It's close now, but I can't see it. I am on the call. Jeff has the shotgun at the ready. Then...3 putts and gone. I see it moving through the woods up the hill, out of range and out of our lives. I guess it was 5 yards from death, but I never saw it because I was hidden behind the big oak tree the blind is built around. We called a few minutes later and struck another one from out in the field back to the other direction. No response. Then I saw it about 35 yds away coming out from behind a big pile of tree tops. I said, "Get your gun up". He did. The bird didn't have any interest in our decoys and walked away. At least it kept its mouth shut as it left.

We saw two other toms and a few hens. They were active today for sure. One of the Suns of Thunder killed one today, so that's good. 

I'm not much of a golfer, but I know you never want to 3 putt!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> What if you hear it a second time on a second bird, with a different shooter? How does that stack up with the "sound worse" list?
> 
> Much better morning today. It was fun.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 522863


I know I'm a broken record, but the birds sure seem edgy this year. Never realized how effective the pop up blind is. Seems to really make a difference. 

In previous years, I think I could count on one hand the number of shots I've heard per season. Heard well over 10 this year and it hasn't even been a week!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> I know I'm a broken record, but the birds sure seem edgy this year. Never realized how effective the pop up blind is. Seems to really make a difference.
> 
> In previous years, I think I could count on one hand the number of shots I've heard per season. Heard well over 10 this year and it hasn't even been a week!


I know with my reduced work hours I've hunted more during the week. Probably other hunters in the same boat. I also know my hammerhead 14 yr old has already had enough of me waking him up @ 4:30am to see if he's going with me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm not much of a golfer, but I know you never want to 3 putt!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


>


Exactly. Lots of parallels with this morning. Notice how the caddy calmly handed him another club and they went on about their business? Yep, put down the box call, pick up the slate and have at it! Just go with the flow, you'll get another chance. 

Plus, you could hear the birds singing in the background, too. Speaking of birds, it was a zoo out there today. Between the geese, cranes and crows we couldn't get a word in edge-wise, just off the roost.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Botiz said:


>


Congrats ! Nice looking bird.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Gaining permission to hunt turkey on private land is much easier than it is for deer. You don't have to own any.


Agreed. I have found even now with the large populations in ZZ, some property owners are already sick of all the birds.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got done from putting in long day.
Same stuff, gobbles in the early hours, had one getting closer and closer, then yet another no show.
Walking back to the truck I see turkey tracks on top of mine, he walked 30 yards past my parked vehicle. 
Try again come June.
Til then maybe I'll have better luck with the walleye and pike.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Tough afternoon so far. Took my 5 year out for an hour and it was dead. Out behind the house right now with a single deke. Going to pack it up shortly and head to the other property for the rest of the evening. 

Birds have been hard to pattern at my usual haunts. Seem to frequenting them much more randomly. I know there’s a few good birds around just have to find em....


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Frequent randomly.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Frequent randomly.


Randomly frequent?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

waterwolf90 said:


> Just got done from putting in long day.
> Same stuff, gobbles in the early hours, had one getting closer and closer, then yet another no show.
> Walking back to the truck I see turkey tracks on top of mine, he walked 30 yards past my parked vehicle.
> Try again come June.
> Til then maybe I'll have better luck with the walleye and pike.


Great, positive attitude right there.

I'm going to hopefully just chalk this up as yet another learning experience and go get some fishes. At least I'm good at that!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

3 full fan longbeards (1 gobbling his head off) + 3 hens scratching in corn stubble 200-250 yds away = not coming anywhere near me & my boy tonight.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Decided to scout out a corner of the field that’s totally overgrown and fallow. Figured there would be no way there’s birds in there and sure enough as I get about 10 yards to the edge of the thick crap i can just barely see into I see 3 heads go up about 25 yards in. Looked to all be hens but of course they didn’t stay to party. Bummer huntings been tough this year. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

No gobbling this morning, saw 2 Toms with 5 hens early. Then caught this big guy cruising across field at 10am, couple yelps and he came in on a string. 11" beard, 1 3/8" spurs


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Heck of a bird Wiretime! Them's some hooks!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> No gobbling this morning, saw 2 Toms with 5 hens early. Then caught this big guy cruising across field at 10am, couple yelps and he came in on a string. 11" beard, 1 3/8" spurs
> View attachment 523145
> View attachment 523147


CONGRATS! AWESOME bird.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Also a classy move with the L hand in the pic showing all the ladies here that you're already married. I'm sure lots of broken hearted fans tonight.
Prolly gonna cut down on the fan mail tho.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

I think more birds will get shot this year than ever before


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Slimits said:


> I think more birds will get shot this year than ever before


Idk. The public by me has been H A M M E R E D.

Drove by a few lots last weekend and all had 3+ cars in them! 

All the private by me has turned into recreation by the landowners. On my country road we constantly has kids tearing up and down on quads, side by side, dirt bikes. Not that it’s anything new but the stay at home order has definitely caused a huge uptick in these activities! I’m kind of wondering if it has had an impact on the birds in my area? I feel like they are pushed off onto unpressured private right now. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Randomly frequent?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Just busting yer balls, I found it kinda contradictorily funny.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Just busting yer balls, I found it kinda contradictorily funny.


I like to think that I think about what I’m going type before I type it... I think. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bottom of the ninth! Close call will the bow this morning, about 5 yards close! Let’s just say that’s too close to draw up undetected so I put the Hoyt away and switched things up.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Shoot straight (especially @Hoytman5 ) & be safe y'all. It's dead calm out here. Put some to roost about 100 yds from me, if they don't come to me at fly down I'm gonna loop around & get in front of em ninja style!! Couldn't get my 14 yr old boy out from under his covers. Told him you might be sorry...











This straight enough for you @Namrock?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 523251
> 
> This straight enough for you @Namrock?


Congratulations my friend!! You definitely earned that 1. Way to keep on em.
(Bout friggin time)


----------

